# I need a new bow.



## Bassman (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi guys. I'm new to the archery section of the site. I was fortunate to draw the Premium tag for Manti this year, So i need a new bow. I shot a bow through high school, but haven't done much since. I had a Super Slam Fastflight by Hoyt in 93/94, but haven't kept up with the latest trends. I know bows now are much quicker and more forgiving than that old Hoyt is.
Any suggestions on a newer setup. I'm spending most of my money on some upgraded optics. I should have 400 to 600 left for my complete setup. Any suggestions? I know many guys upgrade every year. Any leads on nice used stuff? 
Thanks for the help.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

PM sent. 8)


----------



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

RH or LH?


----------



## Bassman (Oct 3, 2007)

RH. 29" draw.


----------



## SaltLakeArcher (Feb 23, 2009)

I suggest looking on KSL.com if that is your budget for a complete setup. If you havent shot a bow forever, and the last one you owned was 93/94 you will be amazed by any bow made in the last couple of years. Unfortunately, as you have probably learned prices for Archery equipment has quadrupled since you last shot. KSL is a good place to find a good deal on a full package. Good luck, How you like living in Saratoga? My GF and I just put an offer in on a house down there, hope we get it!


----------



## Bassman (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for the advice Salt Lake Archer. I've been looking at KSL the last week or so. I'm sure something will turn up. 
I like Saratoga Springs. The new Walmart just opened, so that's nice. The roads suck, but they are working on it, so it should be better by next year. Hope you move out my way.


----------



## SaltLakeArcher (Feb 23, 2009)

Archerytalk.com also has good classifieds, I prefer to buy something I can see myself before I purchase though, if you are the same you may not want to go that route. I will keep an eye out for you. Are you brand specific at all?


----------



## Bassman (Oct 3, 2007)

Hoyt, PSE, Diamond, really just depends on the bow. I'm open to all.


----------



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

Take a look at the PSE Madness for 2009. listed at 600.00. weigh's 3.55 pounds with speeds of 321 fps. but they rated it with some heavy hand shock, but still relatively quiet. It got great reviews. Most of the big company's offerings are much more money. They listed the Mission Eliminator as a great buy for 479.00, but said it was loud. An important issue as far as I'm concerned. The Diamond Iceman recieved the highest marks this year but at 829.00 that is some serious cookie dough.


----------



## GPA (Jan 8, 2009)

www.bowbuys.com is a pretty nice compilation of all the bows available on ebay. You can search by manufacturer easily as well. You can usually find some new in box bows from top manufacturers in that price range that are from 07 or 08. Not local of course so you won't get to see it first.


----------



## tater salad (Aug 19, 2008)

another good place to look is huntersfriend.com they have some pretty good deals and they all come with a complete setup


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

Dude just order me a osage stave and I can have a all natural killing selfbow made in a few weeks tell you what, send me some cedar shafts and I will even throw in some custom shafts! :mrgreen:




PS Guaranteed to be light, quieter, none of the confusing breakable gadgets and it will even be slower, and not nearly as flat shooting ensuring you a close intimate hunt in order to be successful!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Ya! Hey AP when's my self bow gonna be here?  

I can't wait to be more slow, quiet, and intimate with those critters. *()*


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

WOOO HOOOO!!! Just ordered up a new Hoyt AlphaMax 35 in the Bone Collector style. Happy Fathers day early I guess. Wife is ok with that as well as putting a new rest, quiver, sight and stabilizer on it. I'm stoked.... word is it'll be here in about three weeks. Bring on the training wheels, can't wait to get my new set!!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Im hoping to get my new bow next year. I was going to go with the alfamax.But I thinking im going to go with the katra.


----------

